# Quick Tip - Super Glue The OTHER use...



## A_Sailor

An opportunity presented itself in the shop the other day to make this video. See another great thing you can do with Super Glue in the wood shop.


----------



## Dominick

Everyone knows that one. Lol. I use duct tape.


----------



## Murphy's Law

We keep fresh super glue in both of our first aid kits. It's one of the best things for large wounds to keep closed until professional help can be had. Good stuff.


----------



## tcleve4911

doesn't it sting?????


----------



## BigBull

I heard that's what it was designed for. First aid in the field for our troops


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Wow, I sure didn't expect that injury to be from screwdriver impalement. Judging from your other videos I expected you to lose a finger on your table saw. 

Plus one to Big Bull's comment.


----------



## firemedic

BigBull said:


> I heard that's what it was designed for. First aid in the field for our troops


I had heard that before so I looked into it. From what I understand Kodak developed the first product in that family as a mistake while in pursuit of something else. They later marketed it as glue. Surgical glues such as Dermabond came later. 

It does work very well, but I prefer Dermabond or good old sutures on large incisions. One thing I will caution is that it's not really ideal for penetrating and blunt trauma type injuries as it can occlude drainage... Glue a coffee stirrer in for that, :laughing: :no: :no: :no:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## wobrien

My dad had a jewelry shop and I did repair work there during college. Cut myself all the time. Always used super glue for the flexibility. Band-aids are too restrictive...


----------



## user27606

just a side note on superglue wound care this came from a nurse.
super glue isnt sterile so in addition to what fire medic said about it occulding drainage *plugging up the puss flow* it can introduce bacteria into and trap already existing bacteria in a nice warm happy enviroment.
itt should be noted that isoprople alkie doesnt kill things it nearly breaks bonds and lets them be moved. same with hygrogen peroxide. except that peroxide can inflame and damage new tissue growth.

of course none of those situations are major issues in most cases but there are members here with diabetes whether known or not.


----------



## rcp612

tcleve4911 said:


> doesn't it sting?????


No, not that I've ever noticed.
I thought super glue was the same stuff my Mother had in the 60's called Nu-Skin only minus the antiseptic. Now that stuff stung!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

carpenter547 said:


> just a side note on superglue wound care this came from a nurse.
> super glue isnt sterile so in addition to what fire medic said about it occulding drainage *plugging up the puss flow* it can introduce bacteria into and trap already existing bacteria in a nice warm happy enviroment.
> itt should be noted that isoprople alkie doesnt kill things it nearly breaks bonds and lets them be moved. same with hygrogen peroxide. except that peroxide can inflame and damage new tissue growth.
> 
> of course none of those situations are major issues in most cases but there are members here with diabetes whether known or not.


I agree with your post. Though I think it's safe to say that in an emergency Super Glue can certainly be a blood - and possibly life - saving tool. However, I wouldn't want to just flood a gaping wound with it, for the reasons you mention. But there's no denying it will hold skin together pretty well.


----------



## mikekahle

Since I was a kid I was told that the military used superglue for wounds in the field.... 
Super Glue compared to Nu-Skin.... no comparison, Super Glue far exceeds Nu-Skins ability to stick to the skin and hold a wound closed. Several years I got into leather crafting. Went out and bout me a whole brand new leather crafting tool set that came with this weird round razor blade thing that looked like a pizza cutter, but there was a plastic shield that stopped the blade from coming into contact with anything. I was doing everything I could to get that shield out of the way, and I was pressing down with my left index finger and found the release mechanism with my right hand, and all of the sudden, the blade was buried into my finger, an inch long cut the length of my finger tip and deep. I washed it and applied pressure and it would not stop bleeding. I wrapped a bread tie around my middle knuckle to stop/slow the bleeding and wrapped my finger in paper towels and drove to the drug store. Bought both Nu-skin, and Super Glue because I had used Nu-Skin before but didnt know if it would work and did not want to have to come back. So when I got home tried putting the nu-skin on and as soon as I took the bread tie off the pressure tore the Nu-skin off my finger. After cleaning it up again and getting the blood to stop with another bread tie, I used the super glue and slowly released the pressure from the bread tie... it held up fine. kep it closed long enough for it to clot. once it clotted I opened her back up and cleaned it. Still have a nasty scar on my finger from it.... almost 10 years have gone by...


----------



## johnep

Should not have been pushing a tool towards yourself in the first place.
Always push a sharp tool away from yourself.
johnep


----------



## johnjf0622

I dont understand why he was trying to open it that way. If I am correct tht was a Bosch cas and that opens once you brake the seal along the bottom. That was the pivot point of that case he was trying to pop out. Someone please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## ShedHead

Yep... Been there done that!


----------



## johnnie52

johnjf0622 said:


> I dont understand why he was trying to open it that way. If I am correct tht was a Bosch cas and that opens once you brake the seal along the bottom. That was the pivot point of that case he was trying to pop out. Someone please correct me if I am wrong


You're wrong. :laughing: That little white pin is a "lock" designed to prevent people stealing the bit in the store. The package clearly shows the use of a scissors, not a screw driver to remove the pin.

One more example of the need to read and follow all the directions that come with your tools.


----------



## cabinetman

I've used the CA's for cuts, and also solvent based contact cement. The thickness of the contact cement is like a rubber bandage. But, a caveat. I'm not a doctor, but I will say that introducing any solvent to an open wound introduces that solvent to the bloodstream. Actually, the risk isn't just for an open wound, but even direct skin contact. It can't be good for you.

Case in point. Throughout my career, I've been less than prudent in protecting myself from the hazards of running a shop on a daily basis. As a result of my exposure (and this is just from chemicals), I developed nerve damage in my fingers and hands, and breathing problems. There are those projects that required extensive subjection to lacquer thinner, acetone, mineral spirits, etc, like cleaning the contact cement off plastic laminate.

It would have been a better move to wear gloves and a respirator. But, anyone that does this on a daily basis usually finds it PITA to "suit up". You don't realize the damage until it's too late. I doubt if a one or two time direct application of CA to an open wound will be life threatening. I share this as our real life experiences may be a learning process that can't be obtained any other way.









 







.


----------

